# Will my Budgie learn faster if it watches another one?



## EmeraldSloth (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey again :001_smile: I'm doing an assignment for school where it requires me to attempt to teach my pet a certain trick.

Now I know parrots do well completing a task if they see a demonstration, and I know that they like mimicking. So I'm wondering if I show my baby videos of a budgie doing a trick, would mine learn it faster?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I highly doubt it. It will probably just see it as another budgie.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As you know, most training works best with positive reinforcement. 
When there are two animals of the same species, sometimes one will mimic the behavior of the other which can help in the training process.

Since what you are proposing is a video rather than a live budgie doing the "demonstration", I don't know that your bird will be able to relate to what the on-screen bird is doing.

It certainly won't hurt anything if you want to see if your budgie will watch the video though! :laughing2:*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

To learn a new behavior, the trainer needs to reinforce every part of the trick in steps. 
While humans can learn to do things by watching a video, it's unlikely a bird will learn to do a physical "trick" by watching a video (there's no motivation). I would suggest that you Google "positive reinforcement in training" which is how most any animal learns. Also, any "trick' that a budgie is to learn, has to be a behavior that they would do naturally.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

That is very possible. If he likes what he is seeing, I think he will learn faster. It is sure worth a try.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

As others have said, I don't think that a video would help him understand what do do. I believe that positive reinforcement is the best way to help your budgie learn a new trick! 

Remember to go slowly and if he seems like he's had enough for one day, you should continue the next day :thumbsup:


----------

